# Any one know a supplier for shaving mugs??



## Heavenly Angels (Nov 1, 2007)

I see other people selling shaving mugs with a handle on the side for the shaving brush. I have seached on the internet but haven't come up with any thing. Does any one know where to get them?? :help2 

Mary Lou


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

You can find really great mugs in dollar stores, just have to hunt around to find the big ones.. and at only a buck... can't beat that..
Barbara


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

:yeahthat

Real shaving mugs are very expensive, even wholesale.

Christy


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

http://www.cottonblossomcrafts.com/shaving_bowls.htm

These are shaving bowls, but as Christy said, PRICEY! I wonder what the demand would be for these with a mark up?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I thought this was cute 
http://factorydirectcraft.com/catalog/product_view.php?cPath=2026_2053_2057&products_id=13592&num=0


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

I use something like that mug Sondra.. only mine does not have a handle. (think they were candle thingys) They sell really well in a set.. shave soap, enamal tin, shave brush, and a small stand up mirror (Dollar Tree). Stuff a little paper bag shred in.. and in a clear bag... too too cute! 
Thanks for this link though... I'll end up running out of mine eventually.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

orientaltrading.com has them in their fathers day catalogs. If you aren't getting their catalogs than order one time, you will then be on their mailing list and you get lots of catalogs them...like harborfriegth.com. Each catalog comes out in plenty of time to order before the hoiday your bags, or? Plus they have a general catalog, it is soo much easiser than online, where you can't really see how some of their stuff could really work for your farmers market tables etc...Vicki


----------

